# Battery powered LED eyes?



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Tried searching the threads for a tutorial on making battery powered LED eyes. Anyone know of this? Trying to set up a few wall portraits with glowing eyes.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

2 leds wired in parallel wired to 2 aa batteries. That is how most decoration from stores that have led eyes are wired. The red leds I have won't light at all on a single aa battery but to batteries work good. I use the 2 battery holders that you can get from radio shack.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

No resistors needed?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Monster Guts sells LED eyes/eye kits that might work. These use a single 9 volt battery.

Eye kit if you want to make it yourself:

http://monsterguts.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=121

Put together for you:

http://monsterguts.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=118


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

That's a good price. All of that would cost you $6.00 at radio shack.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

No resister if you are using just the aa battery


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

It would probably work without a resistor, but it would shorten the life of the LED. If you're using 2 AA batteries, put a 10 or 15 ohm resistor in series with each LED. They're cheap & will keep your eyes from dying young.


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

Here is the page I use when I need to build something with leds. You just need a little data on the led you are using.

http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks! The monster guts kit is what I'll use for next year, so I have time to order.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Here's a great page for using LED's and making eyes - http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/HalloweenTech/anemak_MakingLEDEyes.html


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

Yep, the 9V battery scheme is the way I go when I need it self contained. But the good thing about using that set up is 9V wall transformers are easy to find so I can plug in if I'd rather and set those up to come on and go off with timers which is good.
Here is another picture which is easy to understand:

https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B7...NTRhYy00NzkxLTk4Y2UtZjZlZjlkNmQwZWVm&hl=en_US

I don't use the battery connectors on the ones I use wall transformers on I just solder them but it does give you more control I guess.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Ton of good info on that wolfstone page. You can throw together some steady-on eyes pretty quickly...even taping a LED or LED pair (depending on voltage) to a simple coin cell battery would work for one night. I built some 'throbbing' eyes for my door bell ringer. It's a little more complex circuit for a bit of a different effect.


----------



## bert1913 (Oct 27, 2011)

http://www.horrorseek.com/home/halloween/wolfstone/HalloweenTech/anemak_MakingLEDEyes.html


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

http://lighthouseleds.com/pre-wired-leds-1.html

I use pre-wired leds from these guys that are made for a certain voltage. The resistor is already wired in. I use 9 volt set ups. All you need are the leds, a battery clip and a 9 volt battery. Twist the wired together and hot glue to seal them up and your done.


----------



## Sofaman (Sep 30, 2012)

*Great blinking eyes*

Cowalacious designs makes a great blinking eye device for a good price. You can set the speed of the blinking too


----------

